# depo shot = cramps??



## Marriah (Mar 19, 2002)

I just started on depo-prevara, about 2 weeks ago. Since then, I have been having cramps, but no period. I normally take ibuprofen , but this doesnt work. I have been on the depo shot before, and dont remember this happening. Is this a side effect, or what?


----------



## Anna2 (Jul 12, 2000)

Hi Marriah! I got my first depo shot almost 3 months ago and I notice that around the time I should have my period I get light cramping for a couple days and then its gone again. I haven't had a period since the first month. My doctor said light cramping around the time you normally have a period is normal for the first 3 to 6 months. Hopefully this is what your having or is it all the time? Anna


----------



## Marriah (Mar 19, 2002)

Hey Anna, it has been about 2 weeks, actually maybe almost 3, that I've been cramping. It's not my normal period cramps in terms of how long it lasts, but it does feel the same. It's just a quick 5-10 second cramp and then nothing. I've been on the shot before for almost a year, and I don't remember this happening at my period times. Hummmm.


----------



## Anna2 (Jul 12, 2000)

How strange. I would check with your doctor. I was on the shot a few years ago and it worked the same for me. Let me know what you find out. I hope everything is okay. Anna


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Yes, please do check with your doctor about this!


----------



## Marriah (Mar 19, 2002)

Hey guys, Update: It's been almost a month, and I am still cramping! I have a doc's appt next thursday, for my IBS (yea). I'm just wondering, could this just be a side effect?


----------



## Anna2 (Jul 12, 2000)

Sorry to hear your still having problems. I would really check with your doctor when you see him next week. Like I said the only time I have cramping is around the time my period would be here, I just don't actually get one. Let us know what you find out. Good Luck! Anna


----------

